
The step-by-step guide to totally blow your startup’s Product Hunt launch - yonishechter
https://medium.com/startup-grind/my-startup-launch-on-product-hunt-was-disappointing-ff5c8e70860#.g7571hfts
======
minimaxir
Don't linkbait titles, even ironically, if you aren't getting upvotes on your
submissions.

